# And Man Created Dog



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

This special premeirs Sunday the 8th, on National Geographic Channel

*And Man Created Dog*
a genetic origin and development of our domestic canines, from 45,000 years ago to present

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/episode/and-man-created-dog-3136


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Cool - that will be nice to watch! Thanks for the heads up Daryl!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks interesting, now why do I have to be too cheap to pay for cable?!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

And one of the corgi folks will be featured and she's posted a disclaimer and apology for how "rough" the stock work was.

Terrasita


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I got spoiled when I was married with cable. I spent age 14 to 32 without cable, and now without again. Hoping I can get someone to record it for me. Don't think I could cope without internet, though :razz:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Nope, can't cope without the internet. Most of the stuff I watch I can watch online (like CSI, Criminal Minds, True Blood, Dexter, etc), so I'm not really missing anything other than biased media news and stupid ass reality shows.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I always thought reality shows sucked too, but then I saw a couple for the first time last year that I really liked. One was called "Spec Ops" I think, and I really liked "Mantracker" a lot. Instead of the usual "social" oriented games, these two would pit your combat and survival sense against your opponents.


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks Daryl, I will watch. Also Preseason football starts Sunday! Thank you Lord!


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

The show was interesting. I wish they would have showed more working dogs working. No police k9s or customs, come on. Ok I know I'm biased, but there were plenty show dogs on their haha. I think I might move to southeastern Europe to search for truffells (sp?). 300,000 for one that's 3lbs damnnnnn!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Daryl Ehret said:


> I got spoiled when I was married with cable. I spent age 14 to 32 without cable, and now without again. Hoping I can get someone to record it for me. Don't think I could cope without internet, though :razz:


I am recording it on the DVR player and will lock it so it cannot be deleted. Then I will have Chris work his magic and hopefully be able to send you a disc. I think he can do that. 

Otherwise, you can watch it when you come down next. :mrgreen:


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Well I really enjoyed it--especially the water SAR dogs. Little Ms. Hella did fine for the herding segment and didn't get rolled by the cows like the other breed. Last time I saw her she was a 9 month old pup so not bad for a 9 year old. I was really disappointed not to see my favorite breed--GSD. Lots of emphasis on the BC and/or Golden. The Mals were used a lot as well. Wait until I tell that brother of mine that they used dogs to track and locate those fancy truffles he likes to order for his kitchen.

Terrasita


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

It was a really neat show. I only caught part of it, hoping it re-runs so I can catch the other part.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

There were a few interesting parts but overall, it would be a great show for 7th to 9th graders. Lots of show dogs.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

I agree with the disappointments. Not enough information about working breeds, GSD, Rottweiler... I would have love have seen more scientific information on how they created the various breeds like the rottweiler, and those huge mastiffs. What about how various breeds were used as guardians of the home, castle and what about dogs use in the military. I believe that the show was designed to create the most appeal to the masses. I guess they did not want to show any biting dogs.


----------



## Kristi Siggers (May 27, 2009)

Was just about like all other dog documentaries. Though I did enjoy the part about the water rescue teams. Would have been much more intresting to hear more about the dog/human bonding theories and if they had gone into more details about early primitive dogs.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Courtney Guthrie said:


> It was a really neat show. I only caught part of it, hoping it re-runs so I can catch the other part.


It's going to re-run on August 13th at 7 PM. 

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/episode/and-man-created-dog-3136/Overview

You can watch segments of it at that link too, just click video.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Carol!


----------

